# Free energy. Someone please explain this.



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

$3000 for a 3000 watt power supply that needs no fuel, wind, or anything?

I guess I must have missed a boat somewhere along the line.:dunno:

http://www.magmov.co/magmov3000.html


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

I have to agree with Admiral, scam. This falls under the category "NO FREE LUNCH".


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

From what I understand, this is all part of some Tesla stuff, undertaken I guess by something called the Keshe foundation.

I have a very good friend who somehow drank some koolaid or got caught up in this outfit, and truly believes in this stuff.
I love her dearly, but cannot get on board with some of these things.

It would be fantastic if it was all a fact and true!

I suppose the only thing I could possibly do, is to make her produce one of these magic boxes, and prove it to me.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Key words taken from above posts that tell you everything..........."magic"............."Scam"


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Magnetic Power Generator Facts
http://www.teslagenerator.com/magnetic-power-generator-facts/


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

This one is pretty hard to argue with.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

bbqjoe said:


> $3000 for a 3000 watt power supply that needs no fuel, wind, or anything?
> I guess I must have missed a boat somewhere along the line.:dunno:
> http://www.magmov.co/magmov3000.html


The link takes me to a blank screen!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

bbqjoe said:


> This one is pretty hard to argue with.


Still not free....ya gotta buy the fan and magnets. That aside, the power generated is so slight as to be pretty much worthless. To scale this up to generating some useful power, yer gonna end up with a contraption the size of a house!


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Caribou said:


> If you could scale this up to something that would run 3 to 5 100W 120V incandescent lights and dump that into a battery bank you would have something.
> 
> Lighting a LED??? I guess that would beat a candle. There is a long way between the two.


Well I have a number of fans, some more powerful than others.
There sure wouldn't be any harm in trying this for say nothing more than a light at my desk at night.
Maybe enclose it in a small flat box, and turn it into a lamp base.


----------



## rd5590 (May 27, 2017)

*PT Barnum offer*

This is a scam. There is no avoiding the Second Law of Thermodynamics in this universe.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

if the magnetic contraption actually worked, those who sell electricity would buy them all up and install them in place of your transformer and sell you the "free" energy thus avoiding the cost of maintaining the grid.

some day someone will build an energy harvester that is efficient enough to tap the magnetic fields, and then they will have to figure out a way to distribute them, with out the "laws" of thermo dynamics being broken, which free energy does not break, as long as the conversion rate is equal minus friction and shipping & handling.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

bbqjoe said:


> This one is pretty hard to argue with.


It's a scam. They're hiding wires somewhere. Magnets are part of every electric motor. They use electricity. They don't produce it.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

magnets redirect the magnetic energy flow which occurs in nature not really unlike harvesting hydro electricity, the energy is not free, it requires you to buy or scavenge magnets and a plastic fan motor. the cubic magnet repulses the same pole on the round magnets glued to the plastic fan blades. 
The system harvests (converts) naturally occurring energy, the same way a micro hydro system harvest the natural flow of water to convert the natural flow of water to electricity.

Free is a Misnomer and used out of context thus leading to ridicule :scratch


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I agree with Bill. For just the fan alone to run it would have to be a perpetual motion machine. The fan would Always have drag on it due to air resistance and the drag from the bearings.
I stand by my above statement............Magic.........scam


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

A magnet is constantly emitting a field.
Can it really be "used up"?


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Welp. *Throws hands up!*

I so wanted to believe. Of course it goes against the laws, but sometimes what doesn't?:dunno: 
Even if it only ran a small led...But nope, it's a hoax. Small fan, magnets, etc.
It just doesn't work. Won't spin for squat. I could try to explain why I don't think it works, but let's just suffice it to say, that it doesn't work.

Wouldn't it be something if these people who spend so much time tricking people, and developing this kinda shit, used that same amount of creativity in a better direction?


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I believe we are on the cusp of seeing all kinds of stuff out there asking for donors, grants, etc! Now that the MSM and the .gov have everyone thinking that 'green' energy is the way to go there will be more and more of these offers of "green" energy revolutions.

I am in the thought that we are a long ways off from seeing anything actually worth while. Solar has it's problems, high initial investment, storage of excess, space it takes, panels are fragile, etc While some of these are starting to be addressed the technology is still in it's infancy IMO.

Wind - high initial cost, only works when the wind blows, storage of excess.

The biggest problem with "green" energy IMO is storage of excess power. Those big batteries are $$$, begin to lose their ability to store, charge and release their stored power in a short time. Are a nightmare for disposal without the ability/capability to reclaim them which will be a crisis once more people switch to these types of systems and begin replacing these batteries on a large scale.

I work on large industrial boilers (consultant) and we still rebuild coal boilers for customers. Why, because coal is actually cleaner than burning wood chips! I will explain why:
Coal burns at a known BTU value, moisture does not adversely affect it because coal does not absorb large quantities of water like wood does or other biomass fuels do. When wood chips are burned the type of chip makes the BTU's vary, moisture content changes cause BTU value changes and corrosive moisture throughout the system. Imagine a large vessel where you are trying to tune it to achieve a constant output:
Coal - type of coal sets the BTU value per ton no matter the condition.
Wood - If it is raining, it is wet and hard to burn, if the chips are off the bottom of the pile they are wet, different species are different BTU values per the mass.

So knowing all that how do you tune the boiler to ever burn wood clean....the answer is you don't! I have never tuned a boiler on wood that I could get to burn as clean or even close as i could on coal in terms of CO and NOX emissions.

So now let's get back to coal...If we don't burn it someone else will. We (US and Canada, I won't forget our friends to the north here) are the cleanest users of coal in the world, would you rather China burn it, India, Pakistan? Last time I was in the vicinity of China I thought I seen an old 1800's era train running up a smoky mountain train line, nope it was a smokestack from a plant!

My point here is that these vessels power thousands of homes with stable power, it is hard to replace that capability with new unproven technology! I am 43, I am confident I will have a job until I retire in my industry. If I am proven wrong I am all right there to because I can retire and live on what I have now if needed even if not as comfortable as I would like!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Any permanent magnet electric motor will also produce power if you spin it. The technology in this post is old tech. It's a magnet motor. They do work. They will basically run forever. A buddy of mine has created several with earth magnets. The problem with this technology is they have to be huge to produce and torque or horsepower needed to produce enough juice to run a house. Someday someone is going to figure this out for an actual production unit and they will be very rich or murdered.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> Any permanent magnet electric motor will also produce power if you spin it. The technology in this post is old tech. It's a magnet motor. They do work. They will basically run forever. A buddy of mine has created several with earth magnets. The problem with this technology is they have to be huge to produce and torque or horsepower needed to produce enough juice to run a house. Someday someone is going to figure this out for an actual production unit and they will be very rich or murdered.


the process will be patented and bought by Monsanto! Oh I mean GE! Oh I mean Lockheed! Oh I mean Tesla!

Either way the Chinese will break into the patent office then mass produce it with crap components and make billions!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

cqp33 said:


> the process will be patented and bought by Monsanto! Oh I mean GE! Oh I mean Lockheed! Oh I mean Tesla!
> 
> Either way the Chinese will break into the patent office then mass produce it with crap components and make billions!


Your right! Sad really, free energy would drive down the cost if living for all of us witch in turn would make the American people happier. But we can't have that. Ya communism, whoops i meant capitalism!


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

bbqjoe said:


> $3000 for a 3000 watt power supply that needs no fuel, wind, or anything?
> 
> I guess I must have missed a boat somewhere along the line.:dunno:
> 
> http://www.magmov.co/magmov3000.html


I have done alot of work with solar and wind and its not as simple as the ad imply s I have to call BS on that.


----------



## ILFE (Feb 23, 2018)

You do not get something for nothing, especially regarding energy generation.

I am new, so I am unable to add links to my posts, as yet. But, just do a search on YouTube for the words, "free energy generator". There are tons of fake, harebrained ideas offered there, too.

Attached is one of the owner's manuals for the product listed in the OP. Ridiculous, to say the least.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

RedBeard said:


> Any permanent magnet electric motor will also produce power if you spin it. The technology in this post is old tech. It's a magnet motor. They do work. They will basically run forever. A buddy of mine has created several with earth magnets. The problem with this technology is they have to be huge to produce and torque or horsepower needed to produce enough juice to run a house. Someday someone is going to figure this out for an actual production unit and they will be very rich or murdered.


The problem is that the conditions needed to generate electricity with a spinning magnet creates the exact conditions a motor needs to produce torque and the torque produced in in the opposite direction that the "generator" is spinning.

Think of the simple hand turned generator hooked to a light bulb through a switch example used in elementary school. The generator is easy to turn with the switch off because there's no current flowing. As soon as you turn the switch on current flows and the generator becomes more difficult to turn. The faster it's turned the more current flows and the more difficult it becomes to turn it faster.

The opposite is also true. A motor provides the exact conditions needed to generate electricity and the electricity it generates is opposite in polarity to that which is applied to turn the motor. This is the reason the starting current is way higher than the running current.

_In conclusion, the product as well as your friends device will not run forever without some external source of energy making up for the "countertorque" created by the generator. Any energy produced comes from another source, just changed in it's form._


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

Energy is not free, no matter what type.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

Total BS, I can tell you for a fact it is not a Fuel Cell like at Google HQ or the ones in use in Japan, I run my Ham radio equipment 100% from Solar pics on my QRZ page AK4FU I have a good working knowledge of alternate power systems.


----------

